# Oscar VS Umbee.



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Link
http://www.flower-horn.de


----------



## yorkshire (Jul 27, 2004)

That arro tank looks awesome,








any chance of a full tank pic?`


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Very impressive set up and aro







Is it yours?

I would like to see an full tank shot as well


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

very nice...shows you that oscar aren't no punks..


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

jan said:


> Very impressive set up and aro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


if that was his tank i would find out where he lives and make him move out o fhis house weather he liked it or not. local aquarium all the way.

J-Rod


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)




----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

Havent been on pfury for awhile....

So how did that face off end???


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Hello guys







yes it is mine...the post of course.I found this pics very unique and asked for permition and shared with you guys.I don´t where it is or how the face-off ended but you could ask to the owner of the pics with the link provided above.



> Havent been on pfury for awhile....


I´ve been around here time to time but was´nt posting.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

cool pics man :nod:


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

kool pics


----------



## paulpaul (May 5, 2005)

is that acully ur tank it looks like on from a zoo or soemthig like that


----------



## janus (Oct 28, 2004)

Awesome tank!

Man, I love that Arowana!


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## Avatar~God (Oct 21, 2004)

i like that aro a lot


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i was gonna freak if that was ur tank....sweet pics


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

did the oscar win


----------



## remyo (Aug 26, 2004)

nice pic,s thank,s for sharing !!


----------

